# Shimano DA 9000 installed. SRAM Red22 gone!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I went from SRAM Red 22 to Shimano DA 9000. Great change! I love it. DA is great shifting and the braking is amazing. The only reason for the change is because I couldn't put on a 25mm tire on my front wheel. My 25mm tire would rub the bottom of the SRAM brake caliper. So to make a long story short I swapped out the SRAM for Shimano DA 9000. Glad I did it.


----------



## black20 (Sep 10, 2012)

Enjoy! Can't say I've ever heard of anything negative about DA9000.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> I went from SRAM Red 22 to Shimano DA 9000. Great change! I love it. DA is great shifting and the braking is amazing. The only reason for the change is because I couldn't put on a 25mm tire on my front wheel. My 25mm tire would rub the bottom of the SRAM brake caliper. So to make a long story short I swapped out the SRAM for Shimano DA 9000. Glad I did it.
> 
> View attachment 303869


Send me your Red 22.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

for years I ran 7900 brakes with SRAM RED. Maybe all you needed to do was swap brakes.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

mimason said:


> for years I ran 7900 brakes with SRAM RED. Maybe all you be des to do was swap brakes.


I thought about doing that to. Just decided to go full DA and be done.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Note that Saxo Bank-Tinkoff and Etixx-Quick Step pro teams have made the same change from SRAM to Dura Ace. And they are paying for them, not getting them free.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Note that Saxo Bank-Tinkoff and Etixx-Quick Step pro teams have made the same change from SRAM to Dura Ace. And they are paying for them, not getting them free.



Where is SRAM VS Shimano on the Di2/Electronic groupo? And might this be why the switch I am wondering??


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Note that Saxo Bank-Tinkoff and Etixx-Quick Step pro teams have made the same change from SRAM to Dura Ace. And they are paying for them, not getting them free.


Why, did their tires rub on their brake calipers too?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Note that Saxo Bank-Tinkoff and Etixx-Quick Step pro teams have made the same change from SRAM to Dura Ace. And they are paying for them, not getting them free.


I saw this to. I think only like 2 or 3 pro teams are using SRAM. That's out of like 32 pro teams. I wonder why?


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Wicked2006 said:


> I saw this to. I think only like 2 or 3 pro teams are using SRAM. That's out of like 32 pro teams. I wonder why?


Just 1 actually.
I was quite surprised reading it.

Video: Bikes of the 2015 WorldTour pro teams | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
_notable tidbits include the fact that SRAM has its components spec’d on just one team, Ag2r,_


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

tlg said:


> Just 1 actually.
> I was quite surprised reading it.
> 
> Video: Bikes of the 2015 WorldTour pro teams | Road Bike News, Reviews, and Photos
> ...



And no Colnago or Cervelo on the WorldTour this season either.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Note that Saxo Bank-Tinkoff and Etixx-Quick Step pro teams have made the same change from SRAM to Dura Ace. And they are paying for them, not getting them free.


I think those two teams are waiting for the FSA electronic groupset to be released. In the meantime, DA Di2.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

kookieCANADA said:


> I think those two teams are waiting for the FSA electronic groupset to be released. In the meantime, DA Di2.


Yes that is what I have read too. The DA is just a temporary thing. 
Noteworthy nonetheless that they chose it, and paid for it, instead of staying with the SRAM that they already had. Both teams must have had a pile of SRAM components in their warehouses and on their bikes already. Going to DA meant throwing all that stuff out and spending a lot on new DA.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Yes that is what I have read too. The DA is just a temporary thing.
> Noteworthy nonetheless that they chose it, and paid for it, instead of staying with the SRAM that they already had. Both teams must have had a pile of SRAM components in their warehouses and on their bikes already. Going to DA meant throwing all that stuff out and spending a lot on new DA.


It might be because they can gradually use FSA electronic parts as they are ready into their Di2 setups... I read somewhere there was some compatibilities between both, it would be all or nothing with their old SRAM groups.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> It might be because they can gradually use FSA electronic parts as they are ready into their Di2 setups... I read somewhere there was some compatibilities between both, it would be all or nothing with their old SRAM groups.


When is FSA launching their electronic shifting? I'm curious of how much they will sale for. Oh by the way I'm loving my DA 9000 equipped bike.


----------

